# My rats are biting each other :(



## MegaChan5 (Jan 12, 2011)

So I have 2 older rats that i've had for over a year now. and about 3 months ago I got 2 new babys. they where born in december I think. I recently put them together in the same cage. They seem to be getting alonge very well, they all sleep together lay on top of each other. But one of my older rats (Norah) seems to be covered in bite marks(scabs). Witch is weird because whenever I hear any squeeking it is when Norah is kinda roughly cleaning one of the younger rats (Rouge and Lotus). Lotus and Rouge don't have and marks on them at all. Also keep in mind Norah used to be the rat that left marks on the older rat (Elenor). There are never fights with them ever I just hear them squeek a bit when they are being cleaned a little to roughly.

So my question is any tips on getting them to stop biting each other? Norah seem like she hurts all over, almost seems like it hurt when I pet her now


----------



## tm22 (Mar 19, 2012)

oh gosh!!!!!  sounds awful!!! I wish I had advice. I had that issue with Marsh my older rat and scabbers my baby. But after 2 fights it stopped. It's like they resolved it themselves. It never got to that extent, but I remeber how scary it was when it happened. I guess Marsh was just claiming that she was the dominant one, once she got her point across it was over and now they're perfect togther. All I can say is if it hadn't stopped on its own, or it had gotten to the point of broken flesh I would intervene. I would have either invested in another cage, or considered rehoming the one thats biting to someone who wants a rat that is better kept alone. I stayed up two nights in row thinking it over and that was the only options I could come to. Good luck dear hope you resolve it. Poor rat. D:


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

are you sure the scab aren't from mites or something else like that?


----------



## MegaChan5 (Jan 12, 2011)

*hmmm*

I now I wonder if it is mites or something. how can you tell and wouldn't the other rat get it/ have it? Like I said in my first post I never hear her squeeking from the other rats messing with the.....it dose seem to be aaaaaall over her body. Soooo I'm guessing vet visit time...


----------



## Campuschris (Mar 31, 2012)

It would be best to have a vet take a peek, as one of my rats had a similar issue and it turned out to be the other rat power grooming them due to mites. Sometimes it is visible if a rat has mites cause they have tiny white flecks in their fur, almost similar to dandruff. This isn't always the case, however, as a vet would need to look into it.

For me, I found that the mites came from my Carefresh bedding. It wasn't until after that issue that I read online you are supposed to freeze the bedding for at least 24 hours prior to use to kill any mites that may be in it. I've never had a mite problem since.


----------

